# Folder Redirection Failed :(



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I am trying to set up folder redirection to redirect desktop and start menu to a share on the server.. and the documents folder to the users home folder which has already been mapped. 

I have set up these redirections in GPO and have checked that the clients can freely access the shares.. But the redirection doesnt work. 

When I run rsop.msc on the clients.. It has the following message..

Folder redirection failed due to the error listed below:

Cannot complete this function. 

I have tried everything and Im now out of ideas. Please help!! 

Thanks

Billy


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is this when the user logs in to their computer or is this for a terminal server session?


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey

This is just for when a user logs into one of the staff workstations.

Billy


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

you can have a vbscript to run on startup to create the short cuts


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, but thats not what I want to achieve. 

I have folder redirection set up on my other server and it works fine. I just cant find where Im going wrong here :/

Billy


----------



## Billyrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok this problem has evolved.. maybe slightly for the best but there is still a problem. 

I am now getting success in rsop.msc for folder redirection, and it seems as though something is happening. 

However, if I make a text file in the home folder drive map... it will not apprear in the "documents" folder. 

Also the weirdest thing is if I create any file in the "documents" folder, if i refresh the page the file completely dissapears off the face of the earth! 

It is as if it is being sent somewhere but its just getting lost. 

Please, any help would be most appreciated!

Billy


----------

